# ,  / > Ten-Tec >  OMNI-6

## ua1we

-   
TEN-TEC OMNI-6 ?     .

----------


## UN7GM

www.w7fg.com.
Ten-Tec Omni VI 563	Transceiver $28 
 28       .     :Sad:

----------


## Radioman210

,    . ua0kcs ua0kbg 
ua0kcs@mail.ru

----------

